# Pit Bull mix



## Rise (May 23, 2009)

I was playing around with my dads camera last time I went to visit him and captured this photo.  This was a dog I grew up with and her name is Cocoa.  Everytime i'm in town I take tons of photos of her thinking it might be the last time i'll get to see her.  She's 12 years old and will still catch a frisbee!  

I wasn't exactly trying to get all of her in the frame or anything I was really just trying to capture that beautiful senior look in a dogs face and that senior dogs still have life and personality that you find in puppies only special because by this time you have a bond with a dog that can only be achieved by spending wonderful years with that dog.







Any comments are welcome!


----------



## Michael.McBee (May 23, 2009)

Mixed breeds are some of the best dogs.  She definitely looks happy in this picture.


----------



## blondie621 (May 24, 2009)

Your dog is so cute. Great photo! I have an 13 year old pit mix. I have to take more photos of her too!


----------



## sarallyn (May 24, 2009)

very pretty dog


----------

